# Pfizer genotropin



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Genuine??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no fake Goquick are in pens not vials these are fakes


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Can or have the pens been faked?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

these are exactly what ive just got so they had better be real


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Fake as folk


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pens are a lot harder to fake! unlike vials. Hope you didn't buy too many!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> pens are a lot harder to fake! unlike vials. Hope you didn't buy too many!


agreed the chance of the pens being faked is low, but these are without doubt fake.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Hgh seems to be a mine field, too many fakes and bunk around, losing patience with it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not having much luck are ya lol. Fake genotropin and fake hyge.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

It's ridiculous


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it definatly.fake?


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

Yes 100% fake


----------



## nico1980 (Feb 17, 2014)

If it's fake, why don't they make exactly the same with the real?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not having much luck are ya lol. Fake genotropin and fake hyge.


I'd be changing sources. Seriously

I want to try GH again but am waiting until I have more spare cash to afford genuine pharma. The price tag seems outrageous on the surface but a few lads I know (seasoned GH users) say they are getting results from just 2iu ED of pharma GH, comparable to 6-8iu of UG. I mean proper pfizer or something like that not the cheap UG Omnis and Nords that are masquerading as pharma for about a third of the price these days. If something seems too good to be true, it normally is!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

@get mad get mad - Is there any chance you could post pics of the contents of the box? Not trying to rub your nose in it. Just want to circulate round a few people so they know to look out for them.


----------



## get mad get mad (May 25, 2009)

There just normal vials, I can't as I have taken them back, pens are all you can get in the uk from pfizer


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Quite a lot of the pens around at the mo so ask your source for those.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I still think they contain gh just not made my pfizer as there are a few people in my gym using it and getting what youd expect like improved sleep, sore/still joints etc


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I still think they contain gh just not made my pfizer as there are a few people in my gym using it and getting what youd expect like improved sleep, sore/still joints etc


Doesn't mean it's GH. Could well just be hcg, ghrp etc. Get your money back mate.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Doesn't mean it's GH. Could well just be hcg, ghrp etc. Get your money back mate.


You have a good point. Ive tried but hes having non of it purley because a lad in the gym just won the cumbria classic using this stuff off him


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finlay04 said:


> You have a good point. Ive tried but hes having non of it purley because a lad in the gym just won the cumbria classic using this stuff off him


no he won the cumbrian classic because of the gear, nutrition and training he is doing.....certainly not down to GH....

it may contain GH but then it might not it could contain GHRP or it could contain a small amount of either then a nasty cheap binder.......


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Quite a lot of the pens around at the mo so ask your source for those.


Pens in future, could possibly, and i say could, be harder to get as the US is sticking its nose into the Turkish pharmacy trade, like its doing in Mumbai. And from what ive seen a high % of Belgium made Pfizer Geno's are exported to Turkey and sold on the black market.

A lot of Turkish pharmacies are family owned and those that sell items on the side to earn an extra crust arent doing so as much. Risk of loosing their license and living is too great now the US FDA is trying to stop cheap meds being shipped over the pond and reaching Americans who dont have a free health service. After all dying in America is expensive.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> no he won the cumbrian classic because of the gear, nutrition and training he is doing.....certainly not down to GH....
> 
> it may contain GH but then it might not it could contain GHRP or it could contain a small amount of either then a nasty cheap binder.......


i agree with you 100% thats exactly what i said to him. either way im not getting my money back


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> i agree with you 100% thats exactly what i said to him. either way im not getting my money back


Have you got any hench mates lol? I wouldn't go anywhere near that guy again.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

As far as I know that's where a lot of the pens are coming from at the moment and as you say there have been import/export restrictions put on some but plenty ignoring them. They will disappear eventually like most other peaks in pharma availability...



Clubber Lang said:


> Pens in future, could possibly, and i say could, be harder to get as the US is sticking its nose into the Turkish pharmacy trade, like its doing in Mumbai. And from what ive seen a high % of Belgium made Pfizer Geno's are exported to Turkey and sold on the black market.
> 
> A lot of Turkish pharmacies are family owned and those that sell items on the side to earn an extra crust arent doing so as much. Risk of loosing their license and living is too great now the US FDA is trying to stop cheap meds being shipped over the pond and reaching Americans who dont have a free health service. After all dying in America is expensive.


----------

